# 3.2.1 HTK75D UPDATE FOR Wifi MOTO Xoom DEV please download



## jetnoirz (Jun 13, 2011)

Just got the update to HTK75D which i think brings a new market. Cant install on my rooted 3.2.1 was wondering if anyone can root this update and let us install. thanks

http://www.mediafire.com/?ia5n2kcay1f6qor


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

If you want the new market, you can just download the 3.1.5 .apk that was OTA'ed out the other week for phones. it's the exact same apk.  Just push it to your xoom.

Here is my source.


----------



## richardbsweeny (Aug 28, 2011)

Just got my xoom and did this update. Does anyone know if there is a root method that will work? Thanks in advance!

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

....p


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

"richardbsweeny said:


> Just got my xoom and did this update. Does anyone know if there is a root method that will work? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


Look at Tiamats thread, they have a zip to root any rom, u wilk need to unlock the bootloader, then u will have to flash a custom recovery to untilize there zip they have. I believe they have directions on there thread to help flash a custom recovery in fastboot. Sorry I am not good at give step by step directions. I am on Tiamat manaray 2.2.1 undervolted. I love it, u also need to get the Netflix app in the theme app, threads.


----------



## richardbsweeny (Aug 28, 2011)

skiwong20 said:


> Look at Tiamats thread, they have a zip to root any rom, u wilk need to unlock the bootloader, then u will have to flash a custom recovery to untilize there zip they have. I believe they have directions on there thread to help flash a custom recovery in fastboot. Sorry I am not good at give step by step directions. I am on Tiamat manaray 2.2.1 undervolted. I love it, u also need to get the Netflix app in the theme app, threads.


I will try it later and let u know how it goes. Thank you

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------

